# VAHS Planted tank contest and possible random draws 2012



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been thinking about it for a while and I know a few people are interested as some members have mentioned it to me, so I think that the VAHS should get more VAHS members and non members together into a fun contest!

The plan was to have a separate draw for VAHS members, as well as BCA members and the public. This will give people the opportunity to have a great chance at winning a prize but also see what other people are doing in terms of creativity.

Depending on the sponsors and what we can gather, we may be able to have prizes not only for top VAHS and BCA/Public entries, but also random draws for those who have entered and completed the planted tank for the duration of the contest. I thought I'd mention it to get the buzz out there and have people start talking about it. I won't have the official contest rules as I still have to talk to the committee about it but if you're interested and have suggestions on rules and such, please PM me as I'd like to get everyone's input. The more people partaking in this event the better!

There's a few catches though (which will be stated in the rules which hasn't been completed yet):
1) you must set up a new tank and it starts when the contest starts e.g. it won't count for a tank that has already been set up before the contest start date
2) all pictures and written documentation can be shared with VAHS/BCA/public
3) you must keep a frequent data log on what you've been doing to the tank to get it at whatever stage it's at e.g. day 1 I added substrate, layout rocks/wood, day 6 did a 70% water change, added java moss, day 13 added more plants.....etc...
4) Bi-weekly picture of the tank ( I can send out email notification if required to remind you)
5) People living in the lower mainland can enter, sorry out of towners.... (the reason is that myself or another member may end up taking a before and after photo so it should be people residing in the vicinity)
...and more rules to come

Some perks of joining in the contest besides a chance to win free stuff.....
for all those who do join in the contest, they will definitely get a discount on all plant products from CanadianAquatics, this includes cell cultured and greenhouse plants, tweezers, scissors, fertilizers, CO2 stuff, and lights....if in doubt, just ask me.

I'll see what other items I can get from sponsors and such.....stay tuned.

pt

*UPDATES......... April 11 2012*

We have 5 sponsors (not including the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society)
1) Miyabi Aqua Design (expect some really nice ADA products)
2) Ebi-Ken
3) Canadian Aquatics
4) Aquaflora Nurseries
5) Seachem

For prize eligibility...
VAHS members:
-1st place....TBA
-2nd place....TBA
-3rd place....TBA

Non-VAHS member, BCA members, general public:
-1st place....TBA
-2nd place....TBA
-3rd place....TBA

Random draws
-even if you don't think your entry will place, just enter. You will get a chance to win something and it will cost you nothing to enter

Hidden prizes
-we'll surprise some lucky few individuals who enter the contest. Remember, this is not just for adults, so kids/families are also welcome

Please stay tuned......

Pat


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

How do you become a member of VAHS?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems like a great idea, but the documentation of day-day changes in the tank seems way too cumbersome.

Highly unlikely that anyone here is going to steal some ADA contest entry photo and claim it as their own.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> How do you become a member of VAHS?


It's easy, you can join at the next VAHS meeting (just tell one of the steering members that you want to join), or you can PM me your details and paypal payment (or $20 mail cheque) and I can process it for you.



> Seems like a great idea, but the documentation of day-day changes in the tank seems way too cumbersome.
> Highly unlikely that anyone here is going to steel some ADA contest entry photo and claim it as their own.


You don't have to have daily documentation but at least once a week would be great. The reason for this is that people are always interested in finding out how a person sets up a tank and the process involved with it. It's nice to see a creation, but it's also interesting to know/learn how to do it. Plus, what will likely happen is once the contest is over, I will take in all the information and do a talk on everyone's tanks and give a short blurb on each one. So, to make my job easier in explaining it to the audience, the more documentation, the better. Doing the photo of before and after isn't to just make sure someone doesn't 'steal some ADA contest entry photo' but more importantly to see the before and after photo.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat...... Can I enter? When's the contest?

Warm Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds like a good plan to me, I would enter.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No Stuart your too much of a
Pro lol. You'll win! 
Sounds
Like a good challenge.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275198,-122.835445


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone and everyone is welcome to enter. Even if you don't produce a stylish setup, at least you tried and as long as you can follow up with the requirements e.g. photos and documentation, then you qualify for a chance to win as there will be a few random prizes which will be drawn.

As for when, not sure yet. We have a steering meeting this Tuesday at my place to discuss it. All VAHS members are welcome to come by the way to contribute to the VAHS meetings.


----------



## thermalgibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a great idea! I've been looking to start a new planted tank and this is the perfect excuse.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea Pat. 
Sounds like fun


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the idea of a planted tank contest... But, can we have a special "at least you tried" certificate for the completely incompetent & untalented, like me? No green thumb, no photographic skills -- but I still really like my humble, planted tanks.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

You could possibly set up two different groups: a hi-tech planted tank (CO2) and low-tech...

Giving people an idea whats possible with the two different setups....


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input people. keep them coming.

I didn't want to make too many groups besides VAHS and BCA/Public groups as it becomes more difficult to organize and also harder to get judges for different things.

As for being an expert aquascaper, that you DO NOT have to be. Even if it's not the nicest tank, there's draws for people who participated. You still have a chance to win a prize. The more sponsors I can find the better so that it will up the possible prizes to win. Nothing is set in stone yet but it's in the works


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a 50 gallon that needs redoing ... sounds like fun!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh man you couldn't do this a couple months ago before i set up my 125? great idea for a contest, wish i could get in on it. Looking forward to seeing the entries!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely watch such an event!
Fire it up!


----------



## Bluefox (Dec 19, 2010)

I all ready told you im in even if it's a 5 gallon:bigsmile:


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. It's still in the process of organizing as we also have to gather sponsors....

Stay tuned


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is everyone elegible, or just society members?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone is eligible!!


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been hearing a lot of chatter about the upcoming VAHS planted tank contest. However, I keep on hearing about this Stuart (aka CRS Fan) - he's the Tiger Woods of plants.

Well, Patrick and I have been searching BCA's deep archives to see what he's done - in our search we found a picture of one of Stuart's first planted tank.









Sometime in the near future, we will hear how the game is to be played. Pat says there will be opportunities for many.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AndrewL said:


> I have been hearing a lot of chatter about the upcoming VAHS planted tank contest. However, I keep on hearing about this Stuart (aka CRS Fan) - he's the Tiger Woods of plants.
> 
> Well, Patrick and I have been searching BCA's deep archives to see what he's done - in our search we found a picture of one of Stuart's first planted tank.
> 
> ...


U just changed the pic gggrrrr lol the other one was sooo blue lol


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Claudia,

Unfortunately we had to delete the previous photo as it was his planted tank entry. Please note as a few people have asked - what plants did Stuart use in his first tank. We've identified as PU or the full name plastico underwater, CCPP - cheapie coloreto plastico planties.

Also, a head's up as rumour has it that Charles is planning to use water sprite and duck week for his entry.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Game On.... Andrew. here is one of my first lower tech planted set-ups using shop lights and no CO2.




























That was before I started using substrate.

I still really like the neon plastic one too! Ah the memories !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated April 11 2012.

I'll update more soon but take a look at the original post and tell me what you think....


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

definitely interested!

pat will you announce the start date ahead of time, so we have time to plan/organize?

i only have one tank, need time to take apart and reassemble


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

+1

I will enter a tank as long as I have time to prepare and grow in a new aquascape. Once planted I could have tank ready in a couple months.

When would the contest entry deadline be.



RedVulcan said:


> definitely interested!
> 
> pat will you announce the start date ahead of time, so we have time to plan/organize?
> 
> i only have one tank, need time to take apart and reassemble


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes I'll announce it but it will be sometime next month and will be for the summer.


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

I'm interested. Can we get started soon? I want to setup a shrimp tank now.


----------

